# Automation



## Jacques Heine (Jun 29, 2019)

Hi everybody,




I would like to "modulate" a midi track (1) inside an automation lane (2)
I use an Amadeus Symphonic libray instrument in Kontakt player
the Amadeus guide says:

With Amadeus, you can control dynamics using any MIDI CC controller you
prefer, key velocity, or a combination of both.
Volume MIDI CC is a pull-down menu that allows you to choose which MIDI
CC number will control volume. The most commonly used are CC#1 Mod
Wheel and CC#11 Expression. (4)

Fortunately my physical keyboard modwheel sends CC1
so when playing the midi song it's volume is affected by the modwheel movements
I would like to record the volume variations in my envelope (2)
The envelopes window (3) offers various parameters but not in terms of CC numbers 
so I don't know which one to choose for "modulating" my envelope with the modwheel

Any idea ?


----------

